

Being lazy has its benefits - jtregunna
http://shorten.ly/r9lytg

======
tsewlliw
Futures make for an interesting 'batch' RPC API - queue up a bunch of RPC
calls by returning Futures instead of values, and when one is forced send them
all across the wire.

This is a great way to add batch functionality to an API that didn't have it
originally. Need to frob a set of zibs? store the futures of the zib frobbings
in a new set, and then force them. (wow, bad faux verbs and nouns)

